

C preprocessor tricks - antoarts
http://www.antoarts.com/c-preprocessor-tricks/

======
signa11
compile-time assertions (<http://www.jaggersoft.com/pubs/CVu11_3.html>),
xmacro trick (<http://www.drdobbs.com/184401387>) are a few things that seem
to be missing...

